# Neobarrettia spinosa (Red - Eyed Spiney Katydid) EGGS!!!!!!!



## JT (Aug 15, 2007)

i've got red eyed katydid eggs! the pair were left together for a month, kept at a hot, dry 85-90F and fed copious amounts of crickets. they male sang, the male died, the female laid eggs! i never witnessed any "mating" just the male chirping all night and most of the day.( loud enough to hear on the 1st floor with them in the basement) now for success hatching them. wish me luck folks( cause you know if they all hatch that means baby monsters for sale :twisted: )


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)

Wait. Katydids are carnivorous? The ones at my friend's house eats the leaves off her orange tree. Are they omnivores?


----------



## JT (Aug 15, 2007)

these guys are strict carnivores. big and mean. green body, bright red eyes, spines on their legs. they bite really hard and can draw blood (from what i've heard) they are native to the US, from Arizona. a desert species.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea that they are carnivorous. I may have to start collecting them too.


----------



## JT (Aug 16, 2007)

you should.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 16, 2007)

:lol: ill buy!!! just heard about those 1 day ago! how do they catch prey tho? cant find any care sheets....


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah i was about 15 of them in my bushes a month ago


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

Do they eat each other too?


----------



## JT (Aug 16, 2007)

as far as eating each other i believe the younger ones do , but the male female pair never bothered each other. as for catching prey, they jump on it and pin it down or gab it kinda clumsily with their front legs . that's what all the spikes are for.Orin has an article on them in a back issue of invertebrates magazine, i'm sure he could hook you guys up with a copy.


----------



## Orin (Aug 18, 2007)

> Yeah i was about 15 of them in my bushes a month ago


Look up this katydid. It looks nothing like any katydid you've ever seen. It would eat the 15 in your bushes in one sitting and dozen mantids on the side.


----------

